# Voodoo Sound coming to Strat?



## acousticguitar (Mar 16, 2012)

Just wondering if there was anyone wokring on getting Voodoo Sound on the Strat, or if the paid app works. Really want to get my hands on something that sounds better than the current settings on the Strat.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

acousticguitar said:


> Just wondering if there was anyone wokring on getting Voodoo Sound on the Strat, or if the paid app works. Really want to get my hands on something that sounds better than the current settings on the Strat.


I'm pretty sure this is in rhcps kernel - once you flash that you just need to grab the voodoo sound app from the market.


----------



## acousticguitar (Mar 16, 2012)

Great, thanks. Wasn't sure, so felt I should ask!


----------



## redwizard69 (Feb 26, 2012)

acousticguitar said:


> Great, thanks. Wasn't sure, so felt I should ask!


 Use POWERAMP...it absolutely rocks my Strat


----------



## striker1211 (Mar 1, 2012)

dwitherell said:


> I'm pretty sure this is in rhcps kernel - once you flash that you just need to grab the voodoo sound app from the market.


I would just like to confirm that yes it is in the rhcp kernel (in tweakstock 1.4) and works great.


----------

